# Velvet </3



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

My poor Velvet passed away while I was at school today .

Velvet, I'm so sorry you never got a good life, and I wish I could have cured you. 

I feel like this was all my fault for not trying hard enough  Velvet was a young Betta who never got a happy life.

I'll miss you Velvet.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm so sorry. I was hoping he would get better, too. R.I.P., Velvet boy.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry about Velvet. I'm sure he had a good life with you and that you did the best you could.


----------



## meeka (Jul 1, 2010)

you would of done your best ...... it sounds like he was very loved 

*hugs* x


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Now I feel more bad )=

I don't know why I never noticed before, but he has a different kritter keeper than I thought it's only 1 gallon. So I overdosed with salt treatments )=

Thanks guys. I was really hoping he'd heal so he could get a better life, but I guess I just wasn't good enough. Maybe this happened for a reason... so if I come across a sick Betta I want I now know how to heal him.


----------

